# Dr. Tim Nitrifying bacteria



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I am s l o w l y starting up my 180 gallon. Last night I got wind of a product "Dr. Tim's Nitrifying bacteria" (from Youtube). Used in many public aquariums. Promises to reduce the cycle time down. It has rave reviews in Florida (apparently). 
Who here has tried it?
The only place in CANADA is from a place in Kitchener/Waterloo.

Snake oil or legit?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Legit but you still have to battle with the algae cycle. But you can pm Flazky he has more experience since he just use it on his new set up not so long ago. 

PEWPEW!


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I have used it to cycle my 135 reef and it does s work. 

Disclaimer I work at the place that sells it but we cycled the whole store with it when we opened and had great success 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

I used it to cycle my 85 G and it was great.

My ammonia and nitrite dropped to 0 after 1-2 days (ammonia was about 5 ppm when at beginning), but I still waited 1 week before adding any fish to the system.

But as Tony (thmh) said, you will still have to battle algae outbreak after.

On my first tank, I did not use it, and it took me 2-3 weeks before my ammonia was at zero. I got my algae outbreak after about 7-8 weeks.

I used Dr Tims with my second tank, and got the algae outbreak after 2 weeks. So I think it does speed-up the cycle.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

*Fishless or fish?*

hmmmm.... thanks everyone for the responses, this is great. There are two ways to use this stuff and was wondering which way YOU tried it.

1. The first method is to add the solution and then add the supplied ammonia. This was suggested for tanks smaller than 90 gallons.

2. The second method is to add the solution and then add a few fish (ammonium producers)right away. Suggested for larger tanks. I am a bit leery of this as I always thought that this was bad/ harmful to the fish.

Adding the solution and then tossing in a cocktail shrimp (waste ammonia) is apparently not a viable idea as this will cause the water to cloud up for some reason.

I am happy that ppl have tried this product, with some positive results. It is a shame that the inevitable algae bloom can't be avoided but maybe I can add a cleaner crew instead of fish at first.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

badmedicine said:


> hmmmm.... thanks everyone for the responses, this is great. There are two ways to use this stuff and was wondering which way YOU tried it.


I added the solution and then added fish. i started with a melanarus wrasse a leopard wrasse a 6 line wrasse and a blenny. All are still around and 3 months older.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Oops, I used the cocktail shrimp method 

I don't remember water clouding up.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I added the solution to my 180 tank (1.5 bottles) and 2 days ago added a solar wrasse. Today I did my chemistry check and it appears to have trace amounts of ammonia, Nitrate and again trace amounts of Nitrite.
I don't ake this as a sign that my tank has fully cycled (still need the dreaded algae bloom), but I do think that it offers SOME beneficits. 

I would use it again, or at least suggest that others try it.

I have heard that adding coral, rather than fish, promotes a more stable transition through the cycle and so I prolly be buying a mushroom and/or a few zoas next weekend if all goes well.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

To minimize the onset of problematic algae, you have to control lighting duration. That is the first priority. Next is the addition of coral (looking from the top of the aquarium) so that polyp extension covers/shades the LR below and sandbed to out-compete the algae for place on the LR to attach.

A "clean up crew" of nassarius snails for sandbed turnover, trochus snails for LR cleaning and gobies/cucumbers to keep the sandbed surface clean.

That's just the easy part and the tip of the iceberg . 

Just go slow and methodical as you stock. Take the time in livestock selection, QT/disinfect corals, etc. If you're unsure in whatever you are doing, stop and ask the Q's. It can be ALOT to take in at this stage.

That's all the advice I can give. Have fun in the process .


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I agree with taking time. My tank today looks barren white. Not a speck of algae (so far). When I had my tank running last time I had a good mix of "cleaner crew" and plan on having them again- but was thinking of waiting until they had something to work on (some kinda algae growth). 
Presently the only thing visible is my solar wrasse, and so I keep the lights off until I want to look at the tank. I know that I have phosphate and warm water (both ingredients for algae) so by limiting the photoperiod I am thinking that it will slow down the inevitable invasion of hair algae.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You're on the right track .

I suggest addressing the PO4 issue as the next step prior to establishing a photoperiod. Going through the different stages of "algae", IMHO/E, doesn't necessarily have to happen for a system to mature. Knowing water params and factors that can contribute to algae problems is key though the "maturation process" of the system as one can be proactive vs reactive. Once you are in the reactive stage, IMHO, it's a harder job to get it back in "control".

Temp will be the next. Depending on the size of the room the system is set-up, if you live in a house, condo, apt, etc, there are ways to deal with that.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I agree with your idea of being proactive. The reason that I don't have my lights on a lot is because I don't really have anything in there that requires light (just one small fish). When I enter the room the actinic lights on the tank will come on ( I like blue lights) and after I leave they shut off.... but just for now, I will adopt a photo period when I have corals. The MH I have to manually start (3 X 250watt).

To control phosphate I am thinking a few ways.
1. Phosban
2. NO3O4:X from Red Sea (I asked about this stuff)
3. Natural consumption from plants/corals.

Phosban seems the most likely option at this point. I have 3 chambers that could keep phosphate in control until I can start with corals (again I am not rich so I have to be patient).


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Raising this from the dead.

Anyone know who's carrying this stuff in the GTA or willing to ship?


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Amazon.ca worked for me.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

goffebeans said:


> Raising this from the dead.
> 
> Anyone know who's carrying this stuff in the GTA or willing to ship?


I got mine from Dr's Foster & Smith (along with some other things on the same order)


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

I got mine from aquariumsbydesign.ca, in Waterloo, not sure if they ship.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Aquariums by Design
668 Erb St. West, Waterloo, Ontario (866) 735-8265 www.aquariumsbydesigns.ca

Nice LFS store and nice ppl too!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Don't know about you guys but I cycled my tank with the liverocks and nothing else.I just waited it out till Nitrite was zero and it took only 1 week.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Flameangel said:


> Don't know about you guys but I cycled my tank with the liverocks and nothing else.I just waited it out till Nitrite was zero and it took only 1 week.


 That's fine if you start with live rock; if you start with dry rock, not so much.

Yes, you can seed it with live rock, but the more you use, the more hitchhikers and other opportunistic algae you add to the tank.

I'm not saying that seeding is bad; I am saying there is another option which does have benefits.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

The way I look at it, you can start your tank one way or another. There's several lines of thought. We invest hundreds or even thousands of dollars into a marine tank. 
A bottle of bacteria can only help move things along and won't break the bank.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Well,a friend who happens to own a saltwater only store and selling starter bacteria recommended to cycle your tank the natural way,no piece of shrimp,etc....just plain patience as always in this hobby anyway.


----------

